
When Is It OK to Mine Hacked Emails? - pkaeding
https://backchannel.com/when-is-it-ok-to-mine-hacked-emails-1f2081122915#.ose7dp1bz
======
helloworld
This is definitely a knotty issue:

 _Glenn Greenwald vociferously defends journalists who dig into the emails,
regardless of what details they unearth. For someone who has been such a
strong voice about government violations of email privacy, I would have
assumed that Greenwald would express some outrage that a powerful government
might have stolen personal emails to promote its agenda._

